
Compose Enterprise is here - thomcrowe
https://www.compose.io/articles/compose-enterprise-the-mission-begins/
======
winslett
As a member of the Compose product team, it feels good to launch this product.
It has been a product that we've been working toward since Compose started.

Like any product launch, this is the beginning, not a finish.

Cheers to the team!

~~~
thomcrowe
It's pretty exciting stuff and I'm glad to see it come to life.

